# I refuse to believe Shari does this



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

So i was scrolling through memes as you do and uh



ruh


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

*nononononononono*


----------



## acnlgirl (Jun 8, 2020)

lol I can never unsee this


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 8, 2020)

No wonder everyone hates this monkey.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

Oh no! I'm going to pretend she just eats a lot of bananas or lemons that makes her fur yellow.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

Uffe said:


> Oh no! I'm going to pretend she just eats a lot of bananas or lemons that makes her fur yellow.


I think i’m gonna have to too at this point


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Oh my gosh NO. I can't let my friend find out about this because she loves Shari!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Oh my gosh NO. I can't let my friend find out about this because she loves Shari!


Rip if she does lmao


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jun 8, 2020)

All it took was one post for Shari to go from A tier to F tier for me.​


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> All it took was one post for Shari to go from A tier to F tier for me.​


O u c h


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 8, 2020)

Loool I’m sure it’s just the natural colour of the fur


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 8, 2020)

Well, animals are weird. 

Can you imagine if we had vultures (they poop on their legs cause it's their natural sanitizer) or that horned lizard that shoots blood outta its eyes.

We all have dark sides, lol.


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> Well, animals are weird.
> 
> Can you imagine if we had vultures (they poop on their legs cause it's their natural sanitizer) or that horned lizard that shoots blood outta its eyes.
> 
> We all have dark sides, lol.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAA why


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> Well, animals are weird.
> 
> Can you imagine if we had vultures (they poop on their legs cause it's their natural sanitizer) or that horned lizard that shoots blood outta its eyes.
> 
> We all have dark sides, lol.



Sounds like I need to draw those two. Maybe. Have a horned lizard with the catchphrase "bloodshot".


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 8, 2020)

It could be true that they wash their hands like that, but I doubt they are yellow because of it, I just googled newborn squirrel monkeys and they have some yellow on their arms.... definitely not been alive enough for their fur to stain.

Also, friendly reminder that in one point in our life (beginning of life) we all "live" in our own waste... aw, the beauty of life


----------



## Fendi (Jun 8, 2020)

I recall seeing this on Reddit a few weeks ago, and from another's research, that theory was debunked. Apparently these monkeys naturally have that yellow colouring, and it is not due to urine. I was trying to find the thread, but I remember they linked this article about it.


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 8, 2020)

I was looking on wikipedia and it said that they put urine on themselves to protect from predators/ ward them off. I'm not sure if the coloring is natural or if its from the urine though lol. I think it might be natural


----------



## trashpedia (Jun 8, 2020)

Imagine all of the gifts she probably given you without washing her hands >O>


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 8, 2020)

nonononon
please
no.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 8, 2020)

@/Fendi
I'll just quote the section about urine-washing from the article above:


> One of the most widely recognized postural displays used by squirrel monkeys is also a method of olfactory or chemical communication. In a "urine-washing" display the monkey, male or female of any age, urinates on its hands and feet and then wipes its hands and feet on its shoulders, arms, and legs, spreading the urine over its body (Baldwin & Baldwin 1981; Boinski 1992). Some functions of "urine-washing" may include marking trails for other members of the group to follow, self-cleaning, displays of dominance, enhanced grasping of branches during locomotion, controlling body temperature through evaporative cooling, or communicating reproductive hormone levels (Boinski 1992)


Source 
Don't mess with Shari. She'll destroy you.That's all for today class.


----------



## Ras (Jun 8, 2020)

Pocket Camp makes reference to Shari flinging poop, so this monkey can’t catch a break


----------



## Fisher (Jun 8, 2020)

I finally know why Jacksepticeye hates her so much, he knew all along.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 8, 2020)

🅱 ruh I hated her before but now i'm disgusted disgruntled disappointed and distraught


----------



## clownpapa (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## aloherna (Jun 8, 2020)

LOL wait Until I tell my friend who loves her about this


----------



## Romaki (Jun 8, 2020)

Really love how educational Animal Crossing is...


----------



## cheezu (Jun 8, 2020)

I actually knew that she was based off of that irl monkey but didn't bother to read up why their limbs are perpetually stained yellow. lol...


----------



## cocoacat (Jun 8, 2020)

What?? I didn't need to know.... She was my favorite monkey.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 8, 2020)

.......oh _no _


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Noctis (Jun 8, 2020)

Uhhhhh I didn't need to know this.


----------



## stiney (Jun 8, 2020)

They do urine wash, but it doesn't stain their fur yellow--that's just the color of their fur.

But let's talk about female squirrel monkeys have pseudo-penises that they use for dominance displays because that is bananas.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Jun 8, 2020)

UMMMM IS NO ONE GONNA TALK ABOUT THIS? SHE FLINGS POOP TOO. SHE IS THE PEEPEE POOPOO MONKEY


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 8, 2020)

stiney said:


> But let's talk about female squirrel monkeys have pseudo-penises that they use for dominance displays because that is bananas.


Hyenas are like that too. 
What an amazing world. Let's all reincarnate into squirrel monkeys and hyenas.


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 8, 2020)

brah


----------



## usa-chan (Jun 8, 2020)

well... at least you can't shake hands in this game


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

Fendi said:


> I recall seeing this on Reddit a few weeks ago, and from another's research, that theory was debunked. Apparently these monkeys naturally have that yellow colouring, and it is not due to urine. I was trying to find the thread, but I remember they linked this article about it.


Ahhh thank you i can finally sleep peacefully 

Alright bois pack up, threads over


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

This is disturbing


----------



## michan (Jun 8, 2020)

that's a very vibrant yellow to say the least...


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

*i beg your pardon???*


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

shari was kinda disgusting looking to begin with.

im not surprised


----------



## melco (Jun 8, 2020)

SHE'S MY FAV AND I DIDN'T KNOW THIS... Oh No.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 8, 2020)

I mean all irl animals does gross things. I don't believe ac animals would do them though. Rabbits eat their own crap, that doesn't mean Chrissy or Dotty does that.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Sherb20 said:


> I mean all irl animals does gross things. I don't believe ac animals would do them though. Rabbits eat their own crap, that doesn't mean Chrissy or Dotty does that.


_holy crap if it was like that it would mean O'Hare did- _


----------



## whimsycreator (Jun 9, 2020)

WTF I WAS ON A VACATION TO THR DOMINICAN REPUBLIC ONCE AND A TOUR GUIDE LET A SQUIRREL MONKEY CLIMB ON MY HEAD AND SHOULDER PLS DONT TELL ME I GOT MONKEY URINE ON ME


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Why would you do this. We were all having a perfectly nice day.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Why would you do this. We were all having a perfectly nice day.


LMAO


----------



## Sicariana (Jun 9, 2020)

The yellow on squirrel monkey fur is natural, but they do tend to rub their urine on themselves as a way of marking their territory. If you want to know something actually disturbing (nsfw warning), female squirrel monkeys have pseudo-penises.


----------



## Lattecakes (Jun 9, 2020)

Umm...LOL. Well, this was not what I was expecting when I clicked this thread. Now I am leaving with knowledge I did not intend to learn XD


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Sicariana said:


> The yellow on squirrel monkey fur is natural, but they do tend to rub their urine on themselves as a way of marking their territory. If you want to know something actually disturbing (nsfw warning), female squirrel monkeys have pseudo-penises.


You didn’t have to do this. We could have all gone on blissfully unaware but no-


----------

